
Kickshitter - djug
https://om.co/2019/09/06/kickshitter/
======
ljw1001
Dear Om, Nice article, but please don't use the word "proverbial" in two
consecutive sentences unless your article is about proverbs. Or even then.
It's distracting as the proverbial bull in the proverbial china shop.

